# Dog Barrier For EX-Cab Truck



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I'm looking for a dog barrier that will fit my GMC Ex-Cab Pickup. There are many styles I have found online, but most say for van/SUV. Does anyone have any experience using one in a truck like mine? The leather seats in the front are super thin and already had my black lab tear one a few yrs back. The Back seats are more of a fake leather, but I would also put a seat cover over it as well.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

The back seats are 100% virgin vinyl.


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

Salmonbum,

A couple of thoughts. I have a springer who rides in my backseat. He is a house dog 355 days a year so he has his priviledges. I have looked at the aftermarket seat covers and they are made out of some tough material. I am constantly changing blankets in the back because of dirt, water etc and I have cloth seats. The covers are water resistant and pretty near puncture proof.

My truck has the center console and I keep a hand towel on it, because he stands there (front paws) from time to time to look out.

In terms of a barrier, is your dog jumping from front to back all the time? Or is it an up and down? 

What about a bungee cord between the headrests? And then a stern word or if they are collar trained, it shouldn't take long to get the point across. You could even put a cooler or something on the center console while traveling to block them.

Hope that helps. Always an option out there.

Enjoy the coming season!


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

One thing you need to know about me is I have OCD when it comes to taking care of my vehciles. I'm so bad that the dogs are not allowed in my Duramax (its spotless inside and out). I took it so far as to by my dogs their own truck. They had a Brand new F-150 for a few yrs that was, ummm, theirs to use when hunting. That truck is gone an I replaced with a G8 GT, which I'm so OCD over I don't drive it in the rain, heck even cloudy days for that matter.

So this yr I will hafta use the Duramax when I tow my duck boat. (If not towing I take the Jetta, which they are allowed in). I have 2 seat covers for the rear seat (from the Ford), but I don NOT want them in the front. Wyatt, my main hunting pooch, is very obedient and collar trained. But, I want to make it 100% sure he stays in back. I did see ( http://www.discountramps.com/front-seat-net-pet-barrier.htm ) that I think will work.

There are some other options as well on that site: http://www.discountramps.com/dog-pet-barrier.htm


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks like some good options. Maybe with the cover and if you get im his own DVD player for the back seat......


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

i laughed out loud when i first read the post.. not because of you being really clean.. which is cool.. but last night i had to toss sam in the back seat of my alero after he came out of the dirtiest swamp known to man. I think my car will smell for the next year, tan cloth seats arent tan anymore.... he shook and i think theres even some on the dashboard not to mention i had to shower 3 times with him

Dont they make cages that go right inside the back door?


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

a crate in the bed


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

ROFLMAO at this thread. Have a friend who is anal about his cars and trucks. Had to laugh once when I was helping him haul some wood and while unloading he dropped a chunk that put a small dent and chipped the paint. Had just bought the truck a couple months before, need I mention we wern't using his because he won't haul wood in them, he about had a stroke and was astounded when I couldn't stop laughing at his reaction. Then realized who he was talking to, after 20 years of friendship. Someone who buys a truck to be used as a truck. Scratches dents, chips happen when you use a truck for their original purpose. I won't own a truck with carpet, leather seats, they don't have electric windows, and the passenger seat is for my dog. The clean beach towel behind this seat is for you, when you want me to help haul something and you are riding with me. I do understand that you like to have a truck that looks nice, but if you are using the truck for hunting/hauling purposes you might as well buy a second one for this purpose.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Try saying "SIT"!

If that dont work a backhand usually gets their attention. 

Works every time for me.

Now my loose dog in the back of my pick-up where she knows I cant get to her, will bounce off the sides of the camper shell barking at every truck! 

GSP's are just to damn smart sometimes.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Wyatt would go in the bed, but I have a hard tonneau cover .

I know, I know, Its a truck. But I paid way too much money for this Diesel and it has to last me forever. People always make fun of me for being so anal about keeping it clean, but thats just the way I am with all my stuff. I guess there is a reason I have made money on just about anything I sll (cars, boats, cycles, Sleds). 

I just found this one: http://www.discountramps.com/suv-pet-barrier.htm I think its the winner.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

i forgot to grab the link but there are a few on orvis.com. One that seems like it would fit what you want is one that blocks the area between the front seats. Pretty cheap and it looks like you can get it in a few different colors. You might want to check it out.


----------

